# Northern Illinois, Chicago Metro Area - 9 mo, f, gorgeous sable



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

http://d1ihe8iurr5ss7.cloudfront.net/animals/fullsize/s615a4760521m12230453.jpg

Miss Sadie is a 9 month old female German Shepherd. “Sadie” was turned in by her owners when they moved somewhere that did not allow pets. Sadie is absolutely terrified at the shelter, but she is getting better with time, and is much better when she can come out of the kennel. She will now wag her tail and lick me when people go to visit her. She is just confused as to why her family left her behind. She needs to find a new loving family that will never let her go.



Go to magnificentmutts.org for more information about adoption.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Here is the photo


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

OMG! she Gorgeous maybe i should look into adopting


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

You should! I saw Miss Sadie's information on the magnificent mutts website. I have done some volunteer work with them. They have a fondness for GSDs and will often have several available for adoption. In fact, there are a couple of others listed on their website now. I have not met Miss Sadie - the text in my original post is from the mag mutts website. I just thought she was a beauty with such expressive eyes.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Why are they all females? I can't have another female, two is pushing it, but I can get a male younger/puppy.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

@llombardo, not to tempt you or anything... but this lovely boy is also listed on their site


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

i sent them an email asking if they adopt out of state so im waiting for a reply


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

aww i can not get her they sent me an email saying they cannot adopt out to other states because of State of Illinois Department of Agriculture rules and regulations places on rescue groups and shelters.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Pretty girl..


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

@TriadGSD. I'm sorry. I wish I had looked at your location before urging you to inquire. But, I think you should take this as a motivator to check out your local shelters and rescues! There really are great dogs that come in every day. My boy was at a high-kill shelter in down state Illinois. Mag Mutts transported him north and I fostered and then adopted him. You never know what you will find in even the most rural shelters! Develop relationships with them and let them know what you are interested in and I guarantee you that a dog like Miss Sadie will show up. 

I am glad you took the time to inquire. Again, I am sorry it didn't work out this time.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

@MaggieRoseLee - How did you get the image of Miss Sadie to show up larger?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

LifeofRiley said:


> @llombardo, not to tempt you or anything... but this lovely boy is also listed on their site
> 
> 
> View attachment 19078


I know I seen him today on the site. I actually talked to them, the group(they were right next to the White Shepherd Rescue Group where there were 5 WSD puppies looking for homes) was at a Pet Expo I went to today. They also have a 3 month old gorgeous female. I do believe that Sadie has been adopted by the person that was fostering her...I could be wrong but I think that is what he said. They also had 2 GSD's that were shot, the one from Indiana, who is doing well and then there was a second one that needed his leg amputated...that was to be done this morning and he died on the table..very sad


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

LifeofRiley said:


> @TriadGSD. I'm sorry. I wish I had looked at your location before urging you to inquire. But, I think you should take this as a motivator to check out your local shelters and rescues! There really are great dogs that come in every day. My boy was at a high-kill shelter in down state Illinois. Mag Mutts transported him north and I fostered and then adopted him. You never know what you will find in even the most rural shelters! Develop relationships with them and let them know what you are interested in and I guarantee you that a dog like Miss Sadie will show up.
> 
> I am glad you took the time to inquire. Again, I am sorry it didn't work out this time.


yeah i been looking on petfinder i haven't found anything yet most of them are mixes or males.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LifeofRiley said:


> @MaggieRoseLee - How did you get the image of Miss Sadie to show up larger?


I just clicked on the image you put up (double clicked?) and it opened larger in another window. Then I just RIGHT clicked on it to select 'copy'. Then RIGHT clicked in the reply window and selected 'paste'.

VOILA, the larger version showed up. Need to make sure it's under the 800 X 600 limit we have on this forum, but most of them on petfinder/rescue sites are under that size.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I just clicked on the image you put up (double clicked?) and it opened larger in another window. Then I just RIGHT clicked on it to select 'copy'. Then RIGHT clicked in the reply window and selected 'paste'.
> 
> VOILA, the larger version showed up. Need to make sure it's under the 800 X 600 limit we have on this forum, but most of them on petfinder/rescue sites are under that size.



Every time I do that, I come up with a mile of text and it errors out for to many characters in the post. I've heard of other ppl having the same problem.

I do the exact same thing except I choose to "copy image location" and enter


----------

